# Transférer des mp3 depuis un iPod vers Mac



## radioharris (11 Août 2005)

Salut, 

j'ai le dernier iTunes (4.9) et un iPOD. 

J'aimerais en fait brancher le iPOD de ma soeur sur mon iMAC et copier ses chansons dans un répertoire spécifique. J'ai essayer xPOD, mais il ne m'as pas plus du tout car j'avais plein de problème dans les tags etc...

QQn a la solution ??

merci

radioharris


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Août 2005)

Pour ce qui concerne l'iPod, tu as aura plus de chance ici...


----------

